# Hungary becomes a full blown dictatorship



## chrisrlink (Apr 4, 2020)

due to the world crisis of COVID-19 Hungary's parliament announced they are suspending elections and giving PM Viktor Orban total control plus the ability to bypass Parlament to do certain actions. now this is only one country it is ranked 54th out of 138 in military strength good news is it doesn't have nukes in it's posession acording to the Nuclear Prolieferation treaty it is noted though that they seem buds with russia so no breathing a sigh of relief yet

source
https://www.businessinsider.com/cor...0oAGpnlwytqrXcCoCOjFNIr-vJpCJKYwVxarwd5EFI94I


----------



## FGFlann (Apr 4, 2020)

Damn it, Jar Jar!


----------



## notimp (Apr 4, 2020)

Yep. EU will kind of have a problem with that..  Not sure what they'll do.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 4, 2020)

if more countries do this we might have a 3rd world war (Nuclear or non)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2020)

Orban knows what's good for his country.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



notimp said:


> Yep. EU will kind of have a problem with that..  Not sure what they'll do.


Hungary should leave the EU just as Great Britain has. Although, now is not the time.

Thanks, Event 201.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 4, 2020)

Saw that the other day.
Rather uneasy about this one, especially as Orban was far from a model of not being corrupt as you like before then. Would have been so easy to add limits to the powers granted (even if they ended up being extended later) and assuage doubts but nope.

Hopefully this gets resolved without bullets -- 1956 is not so very far in the past.

Am I hearing the following start to ramp up?


----------



## Viri (Apr 5, 2020)

I'll judge it a bit better if he doesn't restore power after the pandemic. Plus, it's just Hungary. I don't see Hungary invading any of their neighbors any time soon. 

I'm a lot more scared of China and Russia's leaders having pretty much unlimited power in their countries. We should have never allowed China to have so much power in the first place. Exporting all our cheap labor there was a mistake, there are other countries that have cheap labor.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 5, 2020)

Please stay on topic

Do not forget there is a PM function on this website


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 5, 2020)

as i said before as long as no other countries follow suit we won't have a problem now say the EU dissolves and multipule countries including those with nukes join hungary's side we're screwed on another npte this move will probably cause Hungary's ejection from the EU


----------



## notimp (Apr 8, 2020)

First report on the fundamental rights issues around Corona 19 actions - in general:

https://fra.europa.eu/sites/default...020-coronavirus-pandemic-eu-bulletin-1_en.pdf

FRA = European Union Agency for Fundamental Rights

Next report will follow mid may.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 8, 2020)

Man, I'm glad I don't live there or in any EU country. No offense.


----------



## notimp (Apr 8, 2020)

Its not so one note.

Those actions do retract on fundamental freedoms, but everyone is talking about it. We know it. Public will demand them back.

(Currently in most countries government and opposition are acting in a 'truce'  (unified). This will change eventually.)

As for hungary... well..

If you dont know - public gave an absolute majority (votes) to a pretty much fashist dictator type. Because he represented strong man.

And even now he pushed further than needed (had the ability to make and enact all laws needed, pushed for broadened presidential emergency legislation rights), just because he had the chance (crisis).

edit: People on the EU level currently are talking about evaluation, and eventually sanctions (against hungary - if needed). (Because an autocratic regime in one country within the EU kind of doesnt work so well...)


----------



## Pleng (Apr 8, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Man, I'm glad I don't live there or in any EU country. No offense.



If no offense was intended then would you care to at least justify what it is about every single country in the EU that you can't stomach?


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 8, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Man, I'm glad I don't live there or in any EU country. No offense.


US isn't doing much better right now when it comes to freedom of rights, frankly. No offense, of course


----------



## 30yoDoomer (Apr 8, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Man, I'm glad I don't live there or in any EU country. No offense.


Yea I think it's going to get sporty over there. Anti-EU sentiment was rising before SARS-2. This pandemic puts a finer point on the criticisms of the EU coming from Italy, Hungary, Poland, ect.. Freedom of movement, as it existed, is probably dead.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 8, 2020)

Pipistrele said:


> US isn't doing much better right now when it comes to freedom of rights, frankly. No offense, of course



Whatever you say,. But do let me know when you find a perfect country with a perfect government, I'll be sure to believe such bullshit when I see it.


----------



## USUKDecks (Apr 8, 2020)

this is trump's wet dream and what he wants to happen here...  and all the people on that side want the exact same thing.


----------



## WarioWaffles (Apr 18, 2020)

USUKDecks said:


> this is trump's wet dream and what he wants to happen here...  and all the people on that side want the exact same thing.


Any president becoming president for life would start a civil war in america, no matter who gets elected the country is very polarized and hearing that you've lost forever now kneel before dear leader would set shit off spectacularly.


----------



## notimp (May 27, 2020)

Hungary is setting steps to abolish the emergency powers they granted (i.a.) the president. Its believed, that it will be pulled by parliament subsequently.

src: https://index.hu/belfold/2020/05/27...zavon_benyujt_parlament_orban_kormany_fidesz/ (hungarian)


----------

